# CM7 wifi inconsistency



## Darko016 (Jan 22, 2012)

Before a stable beta CM9 is released I'd like to figure out my wifi problem with cm7. I'm having problems connecting to my on campus school network. I have no problem connecting to my wifi at home. Its tough to find a good connection at school with my touchpad. It can't be the school network problem because I often see classmates browsing the web on their macbooks in my class who are sitting one seat in front of me. Often times I try rebooting into android in order to "catch" the campus wifi at the right time, sometimes not at all. Right now it seems to be working fine on the 4th floor of one of our primary buildings. Hopefully CM9 wont have this issue, but right now I'd like to resolve this for the remaining semester until a stable cm9 releases in the near future  is there anything to resolve this issue? Thanks!


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

There are a whole bunch of threads on this so―
Try a search please


----------



## Darko016 (Jan 22, 2012)

I tried a search, but I'm not getting anything specific to my problem.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

you're at mercy of your school's configuration. guess you're outta luck.


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

Why are you waiting for a "stable" version of Cm9 when 1) It's a lot more stable than Cm7 and 2) You're using an os that was just a placeholder for ics. It seems like quite nonsense. If you want to try and fix it, upgrade to Ics and try it then. I thought Cm7 was a lot more stable and better overall due to hardware acceleration not yet working but I was wrong. Also, if it's really necessary, just boot into webos and use that while you're at school. I'm sorry but this topic is just silly.. you're waiting for a stable version but using an unstable version..







'


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Try WebOS .


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

search thread titles "wifi" ....................


----------



## Darko016 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the community support guys. I wouldn't ask this question if I didn't have a tough time finding an answer. This is my first interaction within the cyanogenmod community and I'm getting ridiculed. I'm not a developer and therefore lack fundamental knowledge. And cm9 seems to have plenty of problems its only an alpha 0.6 release, which according to the cm team means it lacks a wide array of support. I'm not diving into it until I feel comfortable with it. I'd rather utilize android's much improved platform which can surf the web smoother than webos's and support flash better. If anyone could guide me to the right thread it would be much appreciated. If not, please don't ridicule me and tell me to go search thousands of posts.


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

Darko016 said:


> Thanks for the community support guys. I wouldn't ask this question if I didn't have a tough time finding an answer. This is my first interaction within the cyanogenmod community and I'm getting ridiculed. I'm not a developer and therefore lack fundamental knowledge. And cm9 seems to have plenty of problems its only an alpha 0.6 release, which according to the cm team means it lacks a wide array of support. I'm not diving into it until I feel comfortable with it. I'd rather utilize android's much improved platform which can surf the web smoother than webos's and support flash better. If anyone could guide me to the right thread it would be much appreciated. If not, please don't ridicule me and tell me to go search thousands of posts.


Believe me its far from ridicule.
Its the way we all started and throwing any advice or thread recommendations the way of a new poster when the question has most times been asked and answered a number of times on this and other forums defeats the object of learning through guidance.
If you had "done your homework" then you would have found out that this issue HAS been debated at length as all the older hands know only too well.
It has a number of possible "fixes", some of which work better for some people than others.
Its important to approach the problem from the perspective of what have you exactly done to begin with, what you have tried to fix the issue, what equipment you are trying to connect to and have at least a modicum of background reading so that we can take you from there.
We get far too many new posters almost demanding answers to questions that have either been resolved, in the process of being resolved or are simply so basic that the end thought is "what's the point"?
However there are many here who will do all they can to assist as long as then can see some attempt at self assistance in the first place.
As a start check what channel your router is set to and if its high (usually 11) change it to a low number say 3.
Let us know what happens.


----------



## Darko016 (Jan 22, 2012)

I wouldn't have access to knowledge like that as I said it's my university's wifi connection. I rarely get a connection. But if getting CM9 installed over CM7 fixes it I'd rather just do that. Thanks


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry if it came off as if I was ridiculling you, that was not my intent. It was just odd to wait for a stable version of an os when a version you were using was also unstable. My suggestion is to try out Cm9 since CM7 is no longer really being supported.. usually when a bug is severe enough in Ics somone either finds a fix or the Cm team is quick to release a fix for it. For the most part, Cm9 runs very well and is at least 2x better than Cm7. That could be the fix to your problems there. try it and if that doesn't use the search.. a lot of people have posted many different methods to get the wifi stable.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Darko016 said:


> I wouldn't have access to knowledge like that as I said it's my university's wifi connection. I rarely get a connection. But if getting CM9 installed over CM7 fixes it I'd rather just do that. Thanks


Keep in mind that CM7 and CM 9 wifi issues all appear to be related in one way on another. With that in mind, here is some lite reading:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15105-wifi-fix-after-it-breaks/page__hl__wifi__fromsearch__1

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14068-wifi/page__view__findpost__p__353737__hl__wifi__fromsearch__1

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13779-now-i-believe-that-there-is-wifi-problem/page__view__findpost__p__350069__hl__wifi__fromsearch__1

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12817-wifi-problem/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13591-35-wifi-is-on-but-some-apps-say-no-connection-how-i-fixed-it/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12118-cm7-35-wifi-problem-possible-fix/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7357-touchpad-wifi-issue-atheros-driverfirmware-or-hw-defect/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12094-cm7-and-5-ghz-wifi/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11380-alpha-3-wifi-has-problem-connecting/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10159-cm7-and-wifiughhhhelp/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11195-post-your-wifi-settings/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10358-qdoes-wifi-sleep-in-alpha-3/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10775-wifi-problem-still/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10397-alpha-3-wireless-n-issues/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10746-another-wifi-fix/


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

just a question, on your date and time settings, are you on automatic or did you enter it in yourself? i had the exact same problems, my wifi at home was solid (being i was 2 feet away from the router) but my wifi at school cut in and out.. once i found that you need to have the wifi on automatic, with the right time zone, boom, i was golden. hopefully this will help man. good luck


----------

